# I finally have my trellis and grapes!



## deboard (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been planning to grow some Cynthiana/Norton grapes, and I've finally got my trellis done and vines planted. Here are some Pics:


----------



## deboard (Apr 30, 2010)

A couple more pics:

How did a currant get in there? Well, the last pic is of one of my black currant bushes, which actually is getting a few currants, as evidenced by the green berry in the picture. I won't get enough for a batch of wine, but I hope I can at least eat a few!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2010)

Man, your not playing around with those posts! Are those 6"?


----------



## deboard (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, they are 6". I hope to use these for many years to come! I had some choices with the trellises, and I wanted to make them sturdy.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2010)

I think you accomplished that and this way you can tether you Bulls to these also!!!!!!!!


----------



## deboard (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL, I didn't really think of that when planning it, but I guess it is fairly sturdy! I looked at a few vineyards around the area and tried to copy them. So it's a standard around here for some reason. It looks great, so maybe it's as much decorative as functional. 

I will also say that I am thoroughly impressed with the grapevines I purchased. I found them at Ripley County Farms: http://www.ripleycountyfarms.com/

These vines showed up at my house ready to plant, and even though I didn't plant them for 2.5 weeks after I received them, they seem to be doing great. Ripley Farms told me to place them in my basement to store them, and they did great. 

For the price they list, I received great vines. They are as far as I can tell 1 year old or more. Of the 10 I bought, 2 had growth that reached past the 2nd wire of my trellis. All of the rest could reach past my 1st wire, but needed some training. I could not be more pleased.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 30, 2010)

Good Luck. They look awesome!


----------



## Green Mountains (May 1, 2010)

So jealous. Those look awesome.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 2, 2010)

looks good. we have 4 concord grapes, 2 of which are older. they are on 4x4 and the trelis will need replacing. i have no idea how old it is, but the grape vines are 6" thick at the base, if that means anything. going to replace it next year and get the new grapes on it.

wish we had more


----------



## Racer (May 2, 2010)

That is some really nice trellis work you did!


----------



## deboard (May 2, 2010)

I actually cannot take credit for building them. I am just not a handy person, I could likely have built a trellis that would work, but not these. I thought about it all winter, and came up with estimates of how much I would need to pay for the materials, renting equipment, etc, and it came to several hundred dollars, and that was probably a low estimate. 

So, when it came down to it, my wife decided she wanted some new stuff in the backyard anyways, stuff I definitely couldn't do myself, and when we talked to the guy who is doing this stuff for her, I mentioned wanting some trellises, and he told me he could do them for me fairly cheaply. He actually has about an acre of grapes in his yard, so he knew what he was doing. 

Based on my winter estimates of equipment rental and materials ( I was not going to use 6" posts either), I figured I payed about $100-$150 more than if I did it myself, and believe me, it was worth it if for nothing else my back!
This guy built it all in one work day, it would have taken me two or three weekends most likely. They put the posts in one day, then strung the wire a couple of days later.


----------



## harryjpowell (May 14, 2010)

*Very nice*

Thats awsome looking, how many vines did you put in?


----------



## deboard (May 14, 2010)

I ended up planting 8, I bought 10 with the intention of giving 4 to my brother, but they were so large when I got them that I couldn't plant the 4 in the pots I had, so I planted two more than I intended and "re-purposed" 2 of my wife's large flower pots. 

I hoped to leave 1 row open for some other type of grape, but I guess I'm full cynthiana/norton now.


----------



## deboardfam (May 19, 2010)

Looking great unc! These are the first pics I saw of your setup. 
Need to make my way back out to Georgetown sometime.

I didnt realize you were already on here or I would have made my username a little different lol.


----------



## deboard (May 20, 2010)

No problem, and you do need to make it down my way sometime soon. I see your son more than I do you!


----------



## countrygirl (Jun 27, 2010)

ooh, deboard, these look great! i will definitely show these to hubby as an example of what we need! i've ordered 10 vidal blanc for spring delivery...i wouldn't mind some cynthiana/norton, too! keep us posted (no puns intended)


----------



## deboard (Jun 27, 2010)

The vines are growing well, I haven't had any problems with diseases yet. My concord vine is coming down with black rot, but the cynthiana have either been lucky or just shrug it off. The japanese beetles ate a few leaves before I got a chance to spray sevin on them, but that's all better now I think. I'm just working on training them right now and keeping them watered and weeded. I don't expect any grapes from them for a couple years. 

If you can find it in your local wine store, or can go to the winery, try Lover's Leap Cynthiana wine. By far the best Cynthiana/Norton I've had. They are located in Lawrenceburg.


----------



## countrygirl (Jun 27, 2010)

i will try to find some lovers leap and try it. the only other cynthiana/norton i've tried is from cache river basin winery. not bad, not bad at all! btw, how is weather/rain in your area? we are VERY dry here in far western ky.


----------



## deboard (Jun 27, 2010)

We are probably getting about average rainfall here, so it's not particularly dry. I do wish it would come in gentler form, we've had a lot of bad thunderstorms this year. Last monday we got 1.5 inches of rain in 1 hour. I'll take it any way I can though I guess. It has been dry the last few days though. I watered my grapes for the first time in a few weeks today.


----------



## countrygirl (Jun 27, 2010)

we started watering our garden today, too, including our blueberries. picked a couple pounds of blackberries, too!


----------



## DesertDance (Jul 15, 2010)

*I Love Your Trellis!*

Wow! Impressive! It took JD days to build ours! Now be sure to post pics when those grapes grow all over it!

One thing is missing. You will need a vineyard chair, so you can enjoy coffee in the morning, and a glass of wine in the afternoon! 

I hope your rain stops. We are up to 113 degrees now. Summer has hit hard!!

Enjoy your vineyard!
Suzi


----------



## deboard (Jul 15, 2010)

The vines are coming along, I'll try to get some pics up soon, maybe this weekend. The rains have stopped, now we're missing them of course.


----------

